# Odyssea Cube Replacement Bulb?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey,

I have an Odyssea Cube 7 gallon cube tank like the one here: eBay: Odyssea Nano Cube 7 Aquarium Tank With Light and Filter (item 220000288639 end time Jun-28-06 10:32:26 PDT)

I can't find a replacement bulb for the 50/50 bulb I got with the tank. It's ~8 15/16 or 9" long...does anyone have any experience with the bulbs for this tank?

Thanks.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm 13 watt straight pin bulb. I know AHsupply.com has a 13watt bulb have a GX23 base (two pins), but I believe its only about 7 inches. Same with this one: 13W 6,500K, 7" -GX23 Base

Not sure if that's the one you're looking for.

-John N


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh, sorry, it's a 2G11 4-pin straight base....that's why I've been having a hard time looking for these stupid bulbs!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm I couldn't find a 7" one. Are you sure it's 13 watts?

There's a 18 watt 9" one here that sort of fits your description: 18W PC Bulb 12,000K

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yea, I'm not sure it's 13 watts. These eBay sellers have no idea what they're talking about. 

One tried to sell me a 24 watt yesterday, saying it would work with my tank and that's what he has in the exact same tank...what the. The bulb is 13"! My tank is only 12" across....psh.

Which would be a better color temperature for the tank with black gravel and RCS, probably with some java moss and guppy grass? 5000K, 6500K, or 12000K?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

6500 K is just about perfect. White crisp lighting, similar to classroom or office flourescent lighting. 

12000 K may be a bit bright, but against the black substrate and redness of the cherries, this bulb might make the tank pop.

I like either, and would go wtih whatever is available. I have a 12000k bulb mixed with a 9325k, which I personally like. The bright white and nice pink make the tank look more alive. Alone the 12000k bulb again is bright white, but I still like it.

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

All 3 are pretty much available.

2 6700K bulbs are = Total: $23.85
2 12000K bulbs are = $24.52

12000K might make the tank pop, huh?


----------

